
Elon Musk has an idea for saving boys stranded in a Thailand cave - rbanffy
https://arstechnica.com/science/2018/07/elon-musk-has-an-idea-for-saving-boys-stranded-in-a-thailand-cave/
======
joezydeco
Doesn't SpaceX have some of their new suits they could lend to the rescue? Or
do the suits not have integrated oxygen sources?

~~~
rbanffy
Different problems. And the suits probably don't have integrated oxygen
sources or CO2 removal and are not designed for EVAs

------
mankash666
Quick - call the lawyers and incorporate the __caving __company, brand a few
generic flamethrowers and sell to the HN sycophants, and shit all over the
free press for noticing the truth about financials and product quality

------
detaro
duplicate:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=17470636](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=17470636)

------
classybull
Oh god. Of course he does.

Stay out of this Musk. There's lives at stake here and nobody needs your
brainworm riddled opinions.

~~~
d0lph
He does other stuff other than express opinions too. If I remember correctly
he is leading privatized space exploration, bringing about the electric car
revolution, and tunnel boring.

So idk, maybe someone who is focusing on quickly building tunnels might be
helpful.

> Elon Musk is sending a team of engineers to Thailand to see if they can help
> authorities racing to save a dozen boys and their coach who are stranded in
> a cave there.

~~~
classybull
I suppose you didn't read the article, but if you did, his idea really has
nothing to do with building a tunnel.

~~~
d0lph
Kinda, an air tunnel.

But really it seems like Musk is trying to help, you're the one who's just
offering an opinion.

~~~
classybull
Oh, I have an idea. It involves crazy glue, 4 pallets of waffle cones, and a
pitchfork, but nobody writes an article when I spew nonsense.

~~~
d0lph
You're right, we should not trust the advice of random strangers on the
internet who spew nonsense.

Let me know when your team of engineers gets to Thailand too.

